# looking for a dr to prescribe intralipids in ireland or uk



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

IM in a bit of a state today as I am booked in for my 7th ivf in reprofit, czech rep in april. since my last m/c in June 09 I had blood tests which showed very high NK cells. As I had been on prednisone and heprin before and still miscarried, i whished to do intralipids as well this time to increase my chances. I emailed reprofit and they said ok. i booked my flights and hotels (non refundable), then found out yeasterday that reprofit do intralipids but need a prescription from another consultant, a immune consultant they said. I had organised with point of care in dublin to do the infusions but on the basis i would have a prescription from reprofit. You can see now the dilema i am in. I have no one to prescribe the intralipids. I wont go ahead without them as now i have a diagnosed reason for m/c i would not feel right going ahead with same protocol as before when i had 3negs and 3 m/cs one of the m/c was DE. Does anyone know a doctor or consultant who could review my situation and test results and prescribe me the intralipid in ireland or uk who could see me quickly. I would appreciate any information as you can imagine the turmoil im in right now.

ps. I only know of the sims in ireland who prescribes these and they will only deal with their own patients not those travelling abroad, also i cannot go to dr shehatta in london.

thank you

Rosebud


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Rosebud,

the only one I know of would be Dr Gorgy in London, alot of us Reprofit girls see him.

Cozy


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks cozy

could you pm me his contact details and do you know does he treat overweight women? also do you know is there a long waiting list for his services. ive waited a year for this appt in reprofit in april and if i cancel will have to wait another year, plus i have already paid all flights and hotels.

thanks

rosebud


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I had mine with point of care but know that healthcare at home will do them for you in Northern Ireland. I think they will come to your house or you can go to their office in Belfast. I was going to organise them for a third dose if I got a bfp - but alas I didn't! However, you probably still need a referral from a dr. Can your NHS dr not refer you?  I would ask them. I know they look at you with as if you have 2 heads when you begin to talk about txs but I have found one in my practice who is  quite sympathetic. I would be interested to know how you get on because I am planning to go to Reprofit later this year and would like to do intralipids alongside the tx.  You can get the phone number for  Healthcare at home on their website. If you ring the number for England, the lady there will give you the number for the Belfast office. Hope this has been some help.

Best of luck with everything
Leah


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

HI Leah,

I have a phone consult on wed with dr gorey so hopefully he will supply me with prescription. Can you give me details of healthcare at home as I would like to contact them. thanks
rosebud


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all your help, Dr Gorgy had a phone consult with me today and prescribed me intralipids , so its all systems go again for april.

rosebud


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Rosebud

Sorry for crashing your post but just wanted to wish you all the best and perhaps ask who did your immune tests? Did you have them done in N Ireland?

I am wishing you all the very best for your new journey  

DC8


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

I had them done at the miscarriage clinic in london but also dr gorey can do them, im wishing I had of went to him first as in my case he suited me a lot better.

rosebud


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi 
DCM, Sims in Dublin do the tests, they cost about 800 euros.

Leah


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Rosebud,

Just threw out details of Belfast office the other day as nosy sister in law was coming to stay.  I  rang the number in England (below) and asked for the Belfast office. She gave me both the office number and the girl's mobile phone number.
Wishing you every success,
Leah

Write to: 
  Healthcare at Home Ltd  
Fifth Avenue 
Centrum 100 
Burton upon Trent 
Staffordshire 
DE14 2WS 
United Kingdom

Or telephone:0870 600 1540

Fax 0870 600 1541

Or email: [email protected]


----------

